# Deputy Sheriff Zachary Larnerd



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Zachary Larnerd*
Gainesboro Police Department, Tennessee

End of Watch: Wednesday, June 15, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 26

*Tour:* 5 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

*Incident Date:* 1/3/2015

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Zach Larnerd died as the result of injuries sustained in a vehicle crash on January 3rd, 2015.

He was responding to a domestic violence call when his patrol car left the roadway and went down a 17-foot embankment as he attempted to negotiate a curve on York Highway. The vehicle struck a tree, collapsing its into the driver's seat and trapping him inside. Rescue crews were able to extricate him after two hours and transport him to a local hospital.

Officer Larnerd was eventually able to return to light duty but his health continued to suffer. He passed away on June 15th, 2016, from complications of the original injuries.

Officer Larnerd was a part-time officer with the Gainesboro Police Department and also served as a full time deputy with the Jackson County Sheriff's Department. He had previously served with the Alleghany County, Virginia, Sheriff's Office. He is survived by his father, who serves as the Gainesboro Police Department's police chief.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Rick Larnerd
Gainesboro Police Department
400 East Hull Ave
Gainesboro, TN 38562

Phone: (931) 268-0416


----------

